# A bootable device has not been detected



## Hardik1911 (Sep 29, 2010)

*A bootable device has not been detected,unable to go into Bios*

when i start my computer it gives me a messasge. *A Bootable device has not been detected* and it hangs i am also not allowed to get into the BIOS. I also tried changing the Cabels of Hard drive but it did not worked.I tried to connnect to another PC but same error what is the possible solution too it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs.

Did this occur after a hardware change? 

Try to clear CMOS (either using jumper or remove the CMOS battery for a few minutes)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Hardik1911 (Sep 29, 2010)

I Dont know the specification of my Computer,i had also removed the CMOS Battery for some time but still the same erorr..I can just tell you that it is a custom made PC.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this a SATA or IDE hard drive.

Have you tried a different power cable to the drive?


----------



## sboddy82 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bring your specs to the table but there are only a few real possibilities here...

1) Your hard drive controller has failed.
2) Your hard drive's Master Boot Record has failed or been compromised.
3) Your hard drive has physically been damaged.
4) Your power supply is no longer supplying the proper voltage to the drive.
5) Your BIOS has failed or been corrupted.

(4) is generally easy to check, see if your hard drive tries its initial spin up when you turn it on. Also, really unlikely since your computer at least starts to boot up; usually power supplies just quit altogether. If it makes a sounds like it spinning, it probably is, but make sure you don't mistake it for fan noise.

(1) is not all that common; and I don't think your symptoms warrant checking it out, yet.

IF its (2) or (3) (i'm not saying it is) you're going to need a new hard drive, and someone else can explain all the challenges you'll face if that comes up.

And if its (5), you're looking at probably getting new motherboard, or (on some boards) a new bios chip.

Remember, I didn't say what it was, and you should still come back with your specs.


----------



## Hardik1911 (Sep 29, 2010)

makinu1der2 said:


> Is this a SATA or IDE hard drive.
> 
> Have you tried a different power cable to the drive?


It Is a IDE HardDrive.i have also tried different power cabel.when i connect this to another machine it shows me A bootable device has not been detected.and when i connect to the orginial machine the computer does not booot at all,it refuses to boot the machine:upset:


----------



## Hardik1911 (Sep 29, 2010)

sboddy82 said:


> Bring your specs to the table but there are only a few real possibilities here...
> 
> 1) Your hard drive controller has failed.
> 2) Your hard drive's Master Boot Record has failed or been compromised.
> ...


80GB IDE hard disk
256 Mb DDR Ram
Asus Motherboard With Via Chipset
AMD Processor
Optical Drive
1 Additional fan


----------

